# Battery Issues - LP-E6N



## Mantadude (Jul 23, 2017)

I am having problems with 2 of my LP-E6N's. They show a complete charge in both the canon charger, and a third party charger that I have. However, they won't turn on either my Canon 5d4, or work in my SmallHD 501 monitor. So this leads me to believe they aren't getting charged at all, and somehow sending a full charge signal to the chargers.

Any ideas? They have worked in the past. And all of my LP-E6's work fine.
Any help you could provide is appreciated.

-Dustin


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2017)

Third party chargers can fry or damage the electronic circuits inside a Canon battery, or any other battery for that matter. That would be my 1st guess as to the issue. Get a new Canon battery, and just use the charger with it.

Another possibility is that you have counterfeit batteries, I only buy them from a authorized Canon re-seller. I will not buy them from Amazon because of their co-mingling practice of putting products sold by multiple sellers in the same bin. I've been stung by that before with a different product.


----------



## Mantadude (Jul 24, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Third party chargers can fry or damage the electronic circuits inside a Canon battery, or any other battery for that matter. That would be my 1st guess as to the issue. Get a new Canon battery, and just use the charger with it.
> 
> Another possibility is that you have counterfeit batteries, I only buy them from a authorized Canon re-seller. I will not buy them from Amazon because of their co-mingling practice of putting products sold by multiple sellers in the same bin. I've been stung by that before with a different product.



Thanks will do.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2017)

Batteries ship with a partial charge, so try it in your camera before giving it a full charge. That way, in the event that there is a issue, it will point to the charger.

Toss the third party charger once you determine that a new battery is working and charges with your Canon charger. It isn't worth the risk that it could damage another $70 battery.

If the camera still does not start, then there is a camera issue, but since the batteries do not work in a different piece of equipment, either the batteries are all bad, or both chargers are bad.


----------

